# Mystery Auratus



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has ever seen this PDF before. I think it's some kind of morph of a Costa Rican G & B, but I am not sure.


Mystery Auratus


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My guess is a "turquoize and bronze", originating from Panama.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I would doubt they are Costa Rican, too blue. They look like Turquoise from Panama.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks! I've finally come across someone with the same frog posted wondering what it was. They all say the same thing, that it is a G & B from Panama.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

Aaron's Frog Farm has the same ones for sale. They are Turquoise & Bronzes.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't know that Blue & Bronzes can sometimes produce Turquoise & Bronze offspring. One of mine is a lot more blue than the other two but still more green that a Blue & Bronze Auratus.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The turquoise auratus produce a wide range of colors... from mostly green to almost totally blue, with a background color of black to really pale bronze. The "blue and bronze" are just the bluest bred to the bluest to try and produce the bluest more often (aka selective breeding). Turquoise have been known to produce "green and bronze", "blue and bronze" and "super blues". While there may be some true green & bronzes (which produce no blue animals) most of the ones I know of in the hobby are just more greenish turquoises, and the other two are purely made up varieties of Turquoises. It's not that one produces the other, it's that Turquoise produces them all, with certain lines (like frogs bred with like frogs) producing slightly more towards one side of the spectrum than the other due to selective breeding.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

That makes sense. Thanks for the detailed explanation Kero!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I try  Turquoise are some really cool auratus... but due to the confusion with the imports they can be a pain to talk about :shock:


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

So Kero, these T & Bs are from Panama?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, they are from Panama... no one really knows where, but the Turquoises came from the first couple of years of the Panama FR auratus importations, before pumilio were brought in. While we've come far in our pumilio classification, next to nothing has been done to clear up the auratus confusion  When I talk about them, I've found it's best to talk about the FRs as "types", the loose groups the auratus forms have proven out. Turquoise is one, campana another, "green and blacks" that are actually a really dark brown with limited green, etc.


----------



## AB (Aug 15, 2007)

Had some misfortune with these. They were doing great, this pair. I had them in with one other one that was a little bigger. I had them in a 55. One died maybe a month ago and the other died 2 weeks ago. The thing I don't understand is that they all got along (no wrestling) and they would all eat and they all had their own spots in the tank but would often hang out together. The big one now is all alone in the 55 and is doing good. And they all died the same way. Not instantly, they would be just hardly moving for awhile so I don't know.


----------

